# mosquito lake/walnut run



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

got out about 2pm today and hit walnut run in search of that 10 pound pike. casting a fire tiger thunder stick and i did manage to catch a small northern. probably 2 to 3 pounds and about 18 to 20 inches. that tells me there still in there. only fished about 30 minutes before the down pour came. going to hit it in the am looking for the gator:B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used to catch a lot of Pike in Pikie bay on bright colored spinnerbaits. Ye Old Farm bay usually holds a couple, as well.


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

I know Walnut had at least 1 big pike in it on April 1st, 1981. My father caught the short lived state record pike on a silver sonar jigging from the bridge. I always wondered just how much bigger they get than the 44"er he caught.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I fished the night your Dad caught that Pike, I was about 300 yards away. If I remember correctly, it was the record for only a day or two. The biggest ever in my boat, was 40" 18 lbs., on a 1/8 ounce jig and minnow, I have a picture somewhere. It was caught drifting for Walleyes, by the island North of the state park.
John


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

ezbite,
I was in my small boat last year. We wee throwing small Crappie spinners. We went to all bays at mosquito, even the shallow ones. Anyways, the spinnerbait was chartreus. A friend of mine caught a 28" pike out there. That was about in July.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

like you EZ i myself am in search of that 10 pounder. i usually fish east branch and eldon russell park just east of ladue. where is walnut run i have heard it mentioned several time but i have no idea where it is located. i am not looking for any honey holes just directions on how to get there from the twinsburg area.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

the bay to the south of the beach and bordered by 305 will also have some in it this time of year.


----------



## Jarhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Luredaddy,

Yes sir, the record lasted only a few days. Was beat by a fish from Lake of Four Seasons (not totally sure on the name). Russ Farmintino is my father who caught the fish. It sure made a pretty mount, and still has the sonar attached. I was 11 at the time and that night pretty much hooked me for life.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This one came from the NW corner south of the causeway in the cattails on a jig/twister while we were dipping for crappie. This is May 2000.











Notice it's not held three feet in front of me either. True size picture-39".


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> This one came from the NW corner south of the causeway in the cattails on a jig/twister while we were dipping for crappie. This is May 2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im looking for


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Caught drifting with Jig and Minnow, a number of years ago.


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

saw a few nice ones (or maybe the same one more than once) last fall/winter while duck hunting

south of the causeway, northwest bay, just below the little island or point that sticks out closest to the road....

he was back in the bay by the cattails sitting in the sun..........

I had a shotgun, not a rod


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a dandy Luredaddy!!! What line did you land that on? 8lb mono?

Shawn, That where we were when that pike was caught.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Lewzer,
Back then we spooled our jigging rods with 6# and 8# mono, I have no idea what the poundage was. The big flatheads are more exciting when we flatline mono in about 12', trolling Hot n Tots.
John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> Caught drifting with Jig and Minnow, a number of years ago.


wow, thats a sweet northern


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice Pike guys! I to have got alot of fish at Skeeter on tots. When those cats give a head shake man that gets the blood boilin! Net boy dont like them though.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

EZ, how are those tabs you installed?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tomb said:


> EZ, how are those tabs you installed?


shooting for a tuesday testing. everytime ive set something up its either rained or i end up going to work tuesday is looking good.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

the first northen i have ever caught was out of skeeter it was like 20-25 inchs small but i was like 5-6 while fishing for walleye i dont remember what i was useing but i thing a minnow and jig right in front of the state boat lunch about 400 yards out i had a couple pike to the baut before but that lake has some big ones in it


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

JIG said:


> Nice Pike guys! I to have got alot of fish at Skeeter on tots. When those cats give a head shake man that gets the blood boilin! Net boy dont like them though.


 
Yeah, the guy I got to row me around (Jig aka Paddle boy) is always wasting my time on those little kitties he calls fish.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Glad you brought one that day! It was all eyes. Yours and the fish!:B


----------

